# Best way to do shrugs?



## Lightman009 (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok, I have been doing shrugs by just raising my shoulders as high as I can, but I know that some people put in a shoulder motion that rolls from back to front when they shrug. I was just wondering if there is any difference and/or which technique is best?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2002)

Like this >> 

www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/TrapeziusUpper/BBShrug.html

I never roll.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 2, 2002)

Don???t roll your shoulders.

You can pull straight up as you've been doing or lean slightly forward and pull up and back. This can be done pretty effetely on a Smith machine as well as with free weights.
Another variation is lying on an incline bench then pull the bar or dumbbells up and back. You will more than likely have to use less weight in this variation.

Mick


----------



## Fade (Jun 2, 2002)

Yes yes straight bar or dumbells work fine


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok, thanks guys.


----------



## the_menace (Jun 2, 2002)

Just stick with up and down motion and hold it up there for maybe 3-5 seconds.


----------



## Neil (Jun 3, 2002)

I've gotten decent trap gains from static holds. A farmers walk would also work.


----------



## nemodynamite (Jun 3, 2002)

up and down motions are what works well for me.   I use the straight bar but I try to switch to the dumbells every so often to change it up.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 4, 2002)

I like to superset BB and DB shrugs, kills them good!


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 4, 2002)

I just started doing farmer's walks...they give me a great pump and feel great after I am done.  They are also helping my grip strength.


----------



## pumpit (Jun 4, 2002)

But what technique can you use to build the neck and traps??


----------

